# Cheesesteak Fatty (Q VIEW)



## pittman (Jul 10, 2011)

I am obsessed with making fatties! Here's another one I came up with.  Cheeseteak seemed like a good idea, and it tasted great! 

Sauteed Onions, Red Bell Peppers, Mushrooms, garlic powder, salt, pepper, red pepper flake, and olive oil.  I then took the cheesesteak mixture and drained it so that the mix wasn't too liquidy.  After it was cool, I layered the mixture on the sausage, and added velveeta cheese!  Rolled it up and aded my quilted bacon.  225-250degrees in the MES with hickory dust until it was 165 degrees internally. Here are the pics, enjoy!

Sauteed, then drained, then cooled.














Layered it on the sausage with velveeta.







Bacon quilt.



















Ready to smoke!







165 internal temp. About 2 1/2 hours.







Torched the outside slightly just to make sure all the bacon had some crunch.







Finished







Turned out tasty, my wife loved it.













Until the next fatty!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome fatty, I like the velveeta cheese idea.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMM! Velveta really melts nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2011)

Great Job there Neighbor!!!

Looks much better than anything Pat's or Geno's ever made !!!

Bear


----------



## cdot (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good Pittman...I'll have to try that


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 11, 2011)

OH man that looks great. I was especially drooling over the last picture.


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 11, 2011)

through that on some crusty bread & you got a meal there!


----------



## shaun h (Jul 11, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks amazing!!

Rich


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks it looks great nice job


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to try that. I love velveeta in my ABT's. That looks killer!


----------



## pittman (Jul 11, 2011)

I think fatties are the best vehicle for anything! I'm going to start experimenting a little more! Thanks all! Without everyones help, I would have never been able to do it!


----------



## pittman (Jul 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Job there Neighbor!!!
> 
> Looks much better than anything Pat's or Geno's ever made !!!
> 
> Bear


     Haha! I can only hope!


----------



## roller (Jul 11, 2011)

O Yea...keep it up...They are good and yours looks just great !


----------



## windshield king (Jul 11, 2011)

great looking fatty


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Great looking fattie...


----------



## callmetut (Jul 12, 2011)

Did that filling mixture have meat in it? Looks like there was also some sliced beef in there but I didn't see it in your list of ingredients.?

Looks very tasty!

Tut


----------



## pittman (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, it does have meat in it. I must have forgotten to list the meat! It was actually steak um meat.


----------



## cinderella (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG! Now how do I get drool out of my keyboard? Looks sooooo good!


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

This is why I sit back away from the keyboard. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks fantastic. Keep em coming.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

looks great bet it tasted great also


----------



## ellymae (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks good. I did one a few months ago and it is a keeper - I used provolone though...


----------



## pittman (Jul 18, 2011)

ellymae said:


> Looks good. I did one a few months ago and it is a keeper - I used provolone though...




Next time I think ill use both!  Cant hurt!


----------



## ellymae (Jul 18, 2011)

Pittman said:


> Next time I think ill use both!  Cant hurt!


I agree!


----------



## mconrad9801 (Jul 19, 2011)

That looks amazing!  I was actually thinking of doing a philly cheesesteak one myself. I was even debating on using the steak um meat as well!  Hey what can I say, great minds think alike!  I did my first fatty last weekend, and while it was a bit sloppy, it still tasted great. I think I'm addicted to these things


----------



## pittman (Jul 22, 2011)

mconrad9801 said:


> That looks amazing! I was actually thinking of doing a philly cheesesteak one myself. I was even debating on using the steak um meat as well! Hey what can I say, great minds think alike! I did my first fatty last weekend, and while it was a bit sloppy, it still tasted great. I think I'm addicted to these things


They are so addictive!  Even if they dont turn out looking great, they always taste great!  I look forward to a q view!!


----------

